
I was born in garbage and I will die in garbage - hos234
https://ruralindiaonline.org/articles/i-was-born-in-garbage-i-will-die-in-garbage/
======
bobblywobbles
Truly sad they must live in this area. Let her story stir our hearts towards
compassion and let us drive to grow to support those who are less fortunate
than us.

